# How To Strengthen Weak Wrists ??



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys

Looking for some advice in regards to wrists, I am a pretty tall guy but I have small and weak wrists unfortunately.

I need to strengthen these, any ideas on what exercises to do ? For people who were in a similar situation, what worked for you ?

Thanks


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Guvnor said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking for some advice in regards to wrists, I am a pretty tall guy but I have small and weak wrists unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Get a wrist roller off amazon.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

pornhub.com tube8.com youporn.com


----------



## Stu_76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Haven't tried myself but have heard that doing press ups on your knuckles is good for strengthening your wrists mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Pull ups, Deadlifts, thick bar training and working out on a Heavy bag.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Hand grippers, wrist curls, powerball.

If you like pain then the heavy bag option is good, I remember mine toughening up when I started boxing as a kid, the pain was horrific for months.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> Hand grippers, wrist curls, powerball.
> 
> If you like pain then the heavy bag option is good, I remember mine toughening up when I started boxing as a kid, the pain was horrific for months.


I do have a heavy bag at home so it is something I could do.

I read on a thread on here someone recommending 100 punches one arm at a time on a punch bag, this sound advice or would you recommend something else in its else place ?


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> Pull ups, Deadlifts, thick bar training and working out on a Heavy bag.


Why is it that I can lift 150kg Deadlift but struggle to lift 40kg DB's on bench ?

Wrists struggle on some movements but on some are fine like deads.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> Get a wrist roller off amazon.


Cheers seems like a good option. Need to find a heavy duty one now.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Guvnor said:


> Why is it that I can lift 150kg Deadlift but struggle to lift 40kg DB's on bench ?
> 
> Wrists struggle on some movements but on some are fine like deads.


Probably because more stabilizer is involved with it being such a shape and being a short dead weight, were as a loaded barbell is just a straight, loaded bar. I would get some Captain of crush Handgrippers or a D Gripper, I would perform a lot of grip training. maybe take a look at sledge hammer training? that's more for core stability but their are exercises performed with weighted sledge hammers which can or ''could'' strengthern wrists. working out on a Pull up bar? Dead hangs? time yourself just how long you can hang on to the pull up bar for, that's a exercise I've always done. I'd say thick bar training and not to use straps or gloves or anything else if you get callasus on your palms so be it... you will have a killer grip/grapple which in turn will probably make your wrists stronger.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Guvnor said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking for some advice in regards to wrists, I am a pretty tall guy but I have small and weak wrists unfortunately.
> 
> ...


maybe wrists are too much bone and tendons and not so much muscle, wrist supports might be a good idea.stronger fore arms might help compensate for them.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are intending on using a heavy bag with intent make sure you wrap your hands and wrists properly!

I don't think this will help to be honest.

What exercises do they feel weak on?


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Wrist curls, helped me i also now wear thor wrist straps when lifting for added support, as its where i can shooting pains on some heavy lifts and this has taken them away 99% of the time.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> If you are intending on using a heavy bag with intent make sure you wrap your hands and wrists properly!
> 
> I don't think this will help to be honest.
> 
> What exercises do they feel weak on?


DB Bench


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You can't, the wrist is genetically built and doesn't contain any muscle mass. The forarm muscles control the movement of the hand, fingers (aside thumb) and are mildly assisted by the other muscle in the hand.

Basically get stronger forarms so that the hand stays stable.

I can't belive people don't understand the basic physics of the deadlift vs a db bench either - one the weight is hanging ergo the wrist will hang in the appropriate position the other is loading the wrist from above, i.e direct pressure and as such the forarms have to stabalise the wrist.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, will look into them.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Guvnor said:


> DB Bench


I'd think thats more of a stability issue then? The post above explains it all!

You could try some powerlifting wrist wraps but for db press I'd just back the weight off a bit until its a more comfortable/managable weight.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Guvnor said:


> Why is it that I can lift 150kg Deadlift but struggle to lift 40kg DB's on bench ?
> 
> Wrists struggle on some movements but on some are fine like deads.


That's sounds fairly proportionate to me. I can deadlift 200 but my DB bench is early 50s


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> That's sounds fairly proportionate to me. I can deadlift 200 but my DB bench is early 50s


This is what I thought.

Also OP, if you're lifting for bb'ing reasons, although you'd still want to address any week points, you should be able to train around this for the time being... it's not always about upping weight. Reps, sets, rest periods can all be played with as well. Recently I've been really focusing on my pecs as I'm doing a db press (rather than just pushing the biggest weight I can). I've knocked 10kg off my press and still not doing any more reps because of this extra focus and cadence.


----------

